# Baratza Encore Reduced



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have further reduced the Baratza Encore grinder to £99.99 + VAT

This is a very special promotional price until end of Dec 2014

Grab yourself a bargain

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Baratza%20Encore%20Coffee%20Grinder


----------

